# How'd you pick your hedgies name? :)



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So I'm kinda just wondering xD
I wanna name my future hedgie Rolo but I noticed someone else has on the forum hedgies name is Rolo. 
I'm having trouble finding another name I like ;-;
So how did you guys get your hedgies name? =o


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Col. Mustard just looked like a Col. Mustard :lol: 

We were having a hard time picking a name and "Mustard" just popped in my head, I said it out lound and my boyfriend said "Col. Mustard." And it worked beautifully.  

Pete already had her name when we adopted her, we just added "Pte" so she would be part of the gang.  We also added "Piggy" because she eats way too much and looks like a little pig. When we got her we decided not to change her name, but if we had done it would be Pte. Mayo.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol Nice. x3 
I like the whole Col. and Pte. thing too xD I feel like it's really unique xP


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Fuzzy already came with her name... As for Napoleon... well I wanted to name (Keep in mind I thought she was a HE at this time) Her something EPIC... I thought of SPARTA! all caps, and when people would be like "Awww who's this?" I could reply with... well y'know. But instead my boyfriend said I couldn't name her that. So I decided to name her after my favorite crazy French leader Napoleon Bonaparte. My other favorite French leader is Trudeau, which is what I'll probably name my next Hedgie


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

My daughter came up with the name Pearl. I guess her color is like a Pearl and she's beautiful and rare like a Pearl. I think it's kinda classic.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Pooka dotted: lol SPARTA woulda been epic. You should name your next hedgie that (Trudeau could be his nickname ). xD It would be pimp xP

pearlthehedgie: It is classic.  It's pretty. ^-^

So I guess moral of the story wait till I get her and something will come to me? =o


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> So I guess moral of the story wait till I get her and something will come to me? =o


I think so. I have other names I really like and I always think if I get another hedgie i would use one of the names (I like Bessie and Lola,) but I'm sure I'll have to look at their little faces for a few days before finding a name that really suits.


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

I asked some friends for suggestions...everyone said sonic. I didn't want to name him that and then for some odd reason, Bobo just popped into my head and I stuck with it


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

My hedgehog Loken is named after a boss in World of Warcraft, I had a name picked out for my girl hedgie but my daughter really wanted me to name her Sandra when she saw her the first time so I went with it. Usually S names aren't too good cause of the hissing sound but luckily she doesn't seem to mind


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, Rolo is my name and you can't have it!  I picked it after several days of saying different names, and finally that one stuck. It's because she rolls up so much, and is dark on the outside, caramel in the middle, like a Rolo....mmmm, rolo's.... :lol: Cupcake also just sort of came to me, I wanted something "candyish" to go along with Rolo, and almost named her Zero from the dog on Nightmare before Christmas, and a Zero bar since they are white chocolate...but Cupcake just sounded better.

And although not Hedgehogs, I have gerbils named Sahara and Mojave after deserts, since they are natural desert dwellers. 

Also, I agree, SPARTA would of been epic, like the cat from the "mean kitty" video on youtube.


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

I had Sandslash's name picked out before I had him. I had seen pictures and I'm a big pokemon fan so I'm like hey he looks like a Sandslash.

We mostly call him Sandy now though. Which works because he has a kind of sandy color. But his given name is Sandslash. I mostly only use it if he's in trouble. 

I come from one of those families where no one (pets included) ever really goes by their given names. We mostly just use nicknames. Sandslash goes by sandy, sandyboots, booboo, fattychunks, sandybear, etc. :lol:


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Calvin came with his name... but Watson was because of Watson and Crick, who got the Nobel Prize for discovering the structure of DNA >_< I'm a huge nerd. 

I thought about renaming Calvin to Crick, but decided Calvin fit him better.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Widget just looked like a Widget. LOL :lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I wanted to name our male Mojo. My daughter had picked out Turk. But a Scottish friend of ours said his back looked like the color of truffles and so that was it! I think the next one will be Toffee...


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I tried to choose something earthy,Like fern, rosie, rockie, and bramble.
But I also had a list of names for the color of the hedgehog, Like chai, chocolate, and honey.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I do like reading how people came up with names xP
I hope I think of something cool x3


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm a big Monty Python fan. Ever since I saw the Piranha Brother sketch, I sword that if I ever got a hedgehog, I'd name him Spiny Norman like the imaginary one from the sketch. So I did!


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I usually name mine by their personality, colour or with a name I really like, often people names. I never name babies I'm not keeping, I get attached enough as it is.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Nebular: I've only seen one part of monty python (the scene with the killer rabbit) ;-; I'm such a noob. lol

Heavenly: Nice.  I haven't thought of human names. x3 
And thats understandable. Babies are so cute. And I know once I name something I'm attached. xD


----------



## MissMandi (Feb 13, 2011)

My baby boy, Avogadro, is named after the famous chemist Amedeo Avogadro. He is known best for his constant 6.022 x 10623 which is used to determine the number of atoms in a mole. 

I am a science geek. 

My second boy, Dexter, was basically rescued. He came with his name, but the previous owner was once holding him while watching an episode of Dexter and then got poked by a quill. He was named after the killer because the quill drew a little blood.


----------



## MissMandi (Feb 13, 2011)

Beanie said:


> Calvin came with his name... but Watson was because of Watson and Crick, who got the Nobel Prize for discovering the structure of DNA >_< I'm a huge nerd.
> 
> I thought about renaming Calvin to Crick, but decided Calvin fit him better.


Your next needs to be named Rosalind or Franklin, since she was a vital part of the double helix discovery. I hate that she is always thrown to the way side. W & C couldn't have done it if not for the pictures they thieved away from her. Then she died before she could even be recognized in person. 

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

MissMandi said:


> Beanie said:
> 
> 
> > Calvin came with his name... but Watson was because of Watson and Crick, who got the Nobel Prize for discovering the structure of DNA >_< I'm a huge nerd.
> ...


Oh I definitely agree  It was going to be Rosalind if it was a girl. I'm also considering Terabithia "Tera" for short as a girl's name at some point. But I can't handle more than 2 hedgies right now


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Here is a list and description of all my hedgies names 

Pinball - People usually go for Spike or Prickles or Pokey. I wanted to make it interesting and well he has pins and he can go into a ball...haha so Pinball

Lilly - We wanted a friendly calm beautiful name because that's how she is

Willow - We just liked the name

Orion - She's beautiful like the stars and so we named after Orion in the sky

Halo - She is an Angel glowing figure

Angel - She was the only girl in her litter of all boys

Mickey - Grandma named him

Harley - After Harley Davidson she never stops moving or running just like little motorcycle

Cleo - She is Halo's baby from Halo's first litter so we wanted to have a similar name

Grizzly - He is our newest addition Salt + Pepper Pinto, really dark colouring with dark mask, sorta like a bear 

Hope that gives you some thoughts about naming


----------



## pokybaby (Jan 20, 2011)

My husband got to name our hedgie since it was his birthday present. He wanted something alliterative so we were throwing out H names and Horatio just seemed right (my husband is a big Shakespeare buff). His full name is Horatio Hedgehog the Baron Von Schnozzle cause of his awesome nose, but he mostly gets called Mr. Butt. I'm not sure how that happened...


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

My hedgie, henry, we decided on his name, but it wasn't for him. it was for the chameleon we were going to get. i have always loved the name henry and when we got our hedgie, it suited him perfectly, sophisticated but silly, tough but playful, and cool but sweet!


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

When we decided to get a hedgehog, we went through countless of conversations with the boyfriend as to what the little one's name would be... I'm the kind of person who wants everything decided beforehand whereas the boyfriend was all "we'll know it when we get him" but lucky for me, the breeder gave us a chance to give him a official name instead of her coming up with one for the certificate so I got my way: we decided to name the baby *Hugo-Eevert* and even before we got him home, my sister had already nicknamed him _Huge_ and that's pretty much what we call him these days.

I wanted the name to have two parts and when the boyfriend didn't warm to my game/tv series/movie related names such as "Altaïr-something" or "Dean Winchester", I was forced to rethink he whole thing  Eevert was inspired by one of my favorite dolphins in this one theme park (one my fancy rats was named Leevi, after another dolphin in that very same theme park so you could say I had a 'thing' going on, heh) I love to visit and since I insisted having it as the second name, I asked the boyfriend to suggest some other name for the first part and Hugo was the first thing that popped to his head. Apparently he was thinking of that kid's video game called *Hugo* :roll:

So, yeah, that's basically our story.


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Before I got Yoshi, I wasn't sure whether I'd get a boy or a girl. I'm a huge video game nerd, so I was sure I was going to name him something video game related. Everyone told me to name him Sonic, but I wanted to be more creative. I finally "settled" on two names. Kirby for a boy, and Romani for a girl. So I met Yoshi (at the petstore, unfortunately) and took him home, he had the name "Hedgie" for a short while, until I decided Kirby wasn't right for him. I don't even remember when Yoshi popped into my head, but I think it was at least a week after I got him. xD

Being the nerd I am, I'll probably name most of my animals after video game characters. I think my next hedgie will be either Link or Romani. xD 

I'm sure most of you know where Yoshi comes from, but if not, he's from Nintendo's Mario games. Kirby is from his own game. Link is from the Legend of Zelda series. So is Romani, but she's only in one game.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

pokybaby said:


> His full name is Horatio Hedgehog the Baron Von Schnozzle cause of his awesome nose, but he mostly gets called Mr. Butt. I'm not sure how that happened...


 :lol:


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Igel and Pindsvin (we call her Penny for short) are both different languages (German and Danish) for hedgehog. Igel, however, being my first, had about a million name suggestions from my friends, so his name ended up being Igel Sonic G6 Z Hedgeforth... for obvious reasons we stick with just Igel. Although I catch myself calling him synonyms for grouch more often than not-- he's very sweet to me, but he is a TOTAL brat to almost everyone else!! He likes my sister and everyone else gets the Hood Treatment-- he won't look at anyone! He was VERY unsocialized when I first got him (REFUSED to come out of his ball, unless of course it was to bite you and then go back into his spikey puffing ball of doom) and he is miles better now. I can't wait to continue adding to my herd-- I'm thinking the next hedgie to join us will be named Siili (Finnish)!


----------



## mavblogs (Mar 30, 2011)

We just got our first hog and let me tell you...we went round and round disagreeing about names but she totally named herself...Fussy!! She's such a pill!! Huffy, puffy and not a happy camper...in her defense, she is sick with mites and is being medicated (which is not an easy task)...and she's just been re-homed with us so she's probably going through quite a bit.

But all in all, Fussy Pants is what we're "sticking" with :lol:


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Oooooh I love Fussy's coloring!! She's GORGEOUS!!! What a little love! I read your posts about how difficult this first little while's been-- stick through it, she'll be worth it, the difficult hedgies have been the most rewarding for me.


----------



## mavblogs (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks so much...it's tough and slow going but that should make it all the more rewarding when she comes around=)


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I knew when I was getting a hedgehog that he would end up with some sort of literary inspired name - Sherlock just seemed to fit! I'd been listening to a lot of sherlock holmes radio plays XD


----------

